# Lipton`s Onion Soup Dip Mix



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2005)

Lipton`s Onion Soup Dip Mix


 
 1 ½ c. minced onion
2/3 c. beef bouillon granules or powder
3 TBL onion powder
½ tsp crushed celery seed
½ tsp sugar
Combine all ingredients.  Store in tight fitting container.  
  Use in making soup or onion dip; sprinkle on a roast, use in crock-pot recipes when an onion gravy is needed. 


 
Onion Dip: Mix 3 1/2 Tbls. with 1 ½  cups sour cream and ½ cup mayo


----------



## licia (Dec 28, 2005)

That is really good to know. I buy that all the time. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2005)

Lucky, another great one! Thanks so very much! Like Licia, that is a staple at my house!


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2005)

........gonna save y'all bunches of money!
this is the real deal!
LT


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 29, 2005)

That's very handy, Lucky, thanks  (Especially useful for those of us who don't have Lipton brand soup mixes in our countries.)


----------



## velochic (Dec 29, 2005)

Living in Germany and without access to this soup mix, last year I did an internet search and found the same recipe. I found that the sugar was not necessary if you use the soup mix in savory recipes (and want to reduce carbs) although the recipe I have on hand uses much more sugar. Just thought I'd add that, since I exclusively use "homemade" mix.


----------



## RMS (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you so much.  How cool is it that you can make your own Lipton's!


----------

